# Taig vs Sieg X2 opinions welcome



## Twinsquirrel (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi all,

Anyone got any opinions on which mini/micro mill to go for, the taig looks slightly less rigid than the Sieg but I don't know that that is true. Also the Idea of CNC appeals to me and am in two minds over whether to go for a non-cnc and convert at a later date or to go for a pre-converted model. Of course there is the KX-1 to consider ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? 

Sorry for the rambling post but I've been ruminating on this for some time and don't seem to be getting anywhere, my ideal would be an X3 size machine but I really don't have the space. 

Cheers 

David


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 30, 2008)

David,

A bit of advice.

Save up your pennies a bit more.

Make the space available, and go for your dream. There is nothing worse than 'I wish I had.......' - six months down the line.

But if that isn't possible, I am sure the gents on here will give you some good comparisons.

John


----------



## ksouers (Aug 30, 2008)

David,
When I chose my mill my choices were the X2 and Sherline. I already had a Sherline lathe so I was familiar with the quality. I was also familiar with it's small size and the problems I had trying to do larger work.

I went with the X2 just for the size. Mass/size really does matter when it comes to mills. More mass means better stability and rigidity. Since the mill works on 3 axes, not just two like a lathe, rigidity is everything. But even the X2 has shortcomings that are already well documented. It's also a real BI**CH to tram to any kind of real accuracy. 

If the X3 had been available at the time I probably would have gotten it.

While the Taig is certainly better quality, larger jobs will be hard to do.

If the choice is Taig or X2, take the X2. If you know that all you are going to do is going to be small the Taig is probably the better choice.

If you know you will eventually do larger work, go with the X3. You'll find the room for it if you really need to.

Of course, this is only my opinion. I have no idea of your needs and such so it's really tough to make a recommendation. But having an X2, I can say it's a quite capable machine. But it will need some work right out of the box.

Hopefully one of the CNC guys can jump in with an opinion for that kind of platform.


----------



## shred (Aug 30, 2008)

I have two Taigs. One CNC, one not. I miss not having a 'big mill' every so often, but for model use and learning mine have been good. When I get a bigger mill one of these days, I'll keep at least one of them around.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks Guys,

I know I should really "go large" and you given me a lot to think about, I'm going to put off my decision until the week after the Ascot show, that way I will be able to see a few of the machines before I buy.

Cheers

David


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 31, 2008)

David
At the end of the day it's really for you to decide ..... but ......

I was pondering about a small Mill a few months ago, much as you are, some of the decision was based on budget and some on practicalities ............ for me I decided the X1(micro Mill) was a little too small, the X3 whilst very nice ........ and very tempting ........ would probably never be used to even near it's full capabilities ............... so I bought the X2 and I have been very pleased with it, I've made a few minor modifications ....... but that's a personal choice and similar mod's can be made to any piece of equipment.

I'd say decide what you want out of a Milling Machine first, I'm happy with mine and John's happy with his ............. but they are worlds apart 

CC


----------



## Loose nut (Sep 1, 2008)

Go as big as you can afford and have the room for, you will need it in the long run.


----------

